# Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards?



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Drive home from work today I noticed the front passenger side strut loosing air about 1 psi every 30 seconds, I was like WTF, got home only to find out the bag decided to rotate, pinching the line on the brackets of the strut, seriously sweet.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

sucks yo


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_sucks yo

Yup sure does, that and the fact that my clunking noise is still there a month and a half later.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Yup sure does, that and the fact that my clunking noise is still there a month and a half later.









yeah that would drive me nuts. but bagyards are just like the rest of air-ride. not perfect.. close ...


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Static--)*

understandable, but this is beyond me right now, its like no one put effort into assembling my struts


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

something really tells me something is wrong in your car, between the tires getting raped, the clunking, and this..
not trying to pick at you or anything, but the strut bearing would have to be totaly seized for that to happen.








either way i hope you get it all resolved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

the tires was an alignment problem, 100 percent my fault
the clunking I have no idea
this on the other hand is the lower plate spinning on the strut, and believe it or not I thought I was going to see an destroyed strut bearing... but that and the bushing looked brand spanking new and performed how they are suppose to


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

i'm curious if the set screws dragged on the strut or not..


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I get the clunking noise also... no freakin clue what it is. Sucks that this happened too.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Do you have any pics of your upper bearing/bushing/bag plate and how it is assembled?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i'm curious if the set screws dragged on the strut or not..

Well when I took the strut off I made sure the set screw was in there good, and also put a little longer set screw to hopefully prevent this.

_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_I get the clunking noise also... no freakin clue what it is. Sucks that this happened too.

Yea I guess I always have the bad luck. Or so it seems like it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Do you have any pics of your upper bearing/bushing/bag plate and how it is assembled? 

Dont have pictures but it goes like so. 
Strut --> Bearing --> Bushing --> Thin Nut that holds the bearing/bushing --> Strut cap --> Nut to hold the cap on thru the engine bay. 
All the bushings/bearings/nuts (other that the very top one) are all OEM VW pieces. The top most nut is the one that was provided with the struts.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

no clue on the clunking noise? I have it too


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

I just woke up so bare with me.
I also have a bagyard setup, i have this clunking noise also, it only seems to happen when i roll lower than 35psi in the front.
Ive looked at everything, the wheel doesnt rub the bag at all.
Anyway, i hope you get it sorted out, the car looks great!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_
I also have a bagyard setup, i have this clunking noise also, it only seems to happen when i roll lower than 35psi in the front.


Bottoming out the strut due to lack of travel, soft pressure, and removal of bumpstop?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Bottoming out the strut due to lack of travel, soft pressure, and removal of bumpstop?









Bumpstops from what I can gather are internal on the shocks. I get the clunking noise throughout the range of the struts.

edit:








sure looks like a bumpstop in there


_Modified by Mr. Appleton at 9:56 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Bumpstops from what I can gather are internal on the shocks. I get the clunking noise throughout the range of the struts.

sure looks like a bumpstop in there

_Modified by Mr. Appleton at 9:56 AM 8-12-2009_

my clunk is throughout the range as well. it's actually worse the higher the psi


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
my clunk is throughout the range as well. it's actually worse the higher the psi 

same here


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*










never saw the cutout of the BY's .. so the only reason the go lower is because the bags internal sleeve has been removed ..


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Bumpstops from what I can gather are internal on the shocks. I get the clunking noise throughout the range of the struts.

sure looks like a bumpstop in there


Yah on the inverse monotube design the bumpstops are interntal. After seeing that pic, I asked Andrew and he said that they remove the bumpstops from the MKIV and MKV struts. 
But if it's throughout the range, that's less likely a bottoming out problem.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_ 

never saw the cutout of the BY's .. so the only reason the go lower is because the bags internal sleeve has been removed ..
















There is no inner sleeve because those aren't aerosports. Nothing has been removed. They're UAS airhouses which need to be sealed to the strut (which is achieved by the machined endplates and o-rings as seen in that picture.)


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I originally thought it was the swaybar endlink being lose untill I took out the sway bag and it continues to make the noise. I've torn apart the suspension and put it back together but it still does it. I just turn up the radio now


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
seriously santi? you've hit an all time low. we're sending him new struts next week so let's see if that solves the problem before he jumps ship, eh? 

Sure, you do what you gotta do bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad its getting all resolved!! 
Lets keep the personal things out of the forums.. hmk!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

no problems with my bagyards but i dont have any real data to back up that claim , i only got about 850 miles on my setup lol
just sits in garage


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_no problems with my bagyards but i dont have any real data to back up that claim , i only got about 850 miles on my setup lol
just sits in garage








I wish i could drive my car that little.. 1. i love driving it too much, and 2. its my only running car at the moment.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
mike, you will have new struts in the next week or so here









Alrighty, I'll keep an eye out.
I really hopes this takes care of it. Such a small problem, but so annoying.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
seriously santi? you've hit an all time low. 

Santi isn't low


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

i get clunking on passenger side only at low PSI. and major clunking passenger rear... i think i installed my struts incorrect


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

Is everyone using stock bushings/bearings with the mk4 bagyards?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Santi isn't low

























I just have problems with my strut cups hitting the hood. I have the durteeclean bushings


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Santi isn't low


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

What's a dirteeclean bushing? Is that just another name for the old Audi bushings that someone else is reselling? Are people converting to the old-style barrel nut when switching bushings or reusing the stock flat lower nut?


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_bagyards are designed to be used in conjunction with the stock bearing and bushing. if any other aftermarket bushing or modified bushings/bearings are used the warranty is automatically null and void. 

whoa. definetly not going with a drop bushing now. OEM it is


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_







]

Mike by looking at this pic i could see that your lower bag bracket moved up and not sitting the way it should on the stopper ring, this means that the set screw that on the inside of that bracket is lose.
that's most likely the reason for all the problems.
i also notice that this could happen when you inflate bags with air while vehicle is up on the stands or lift. without any preload on the suspension inflating puts alot of stress on the strut and set screw is unable to hold it up.
long time ago i took mine apart to see what it looks like inside.








that little hole is where the set screw is.

_Modified by Rat4Life at 8:14 PM 8-12-2009_


_Modified by Rat4Life at 8:15 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (Rat4Life)*

Talked to a few people and this clunking noise is going on in my buddys mk4 also. Any idea of what this might be? We went over the entire strut took it apart and back together cant figure it out. Might the actual bag and mounts be shifting up and down the strut?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (royalaird)*

misha, i took the set screw out and put a longer one in there and have only driven the car 15 miles to and from work, but the clunking noise is still there


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_misha, i took the set screw out and put a longer one in there and have only driven the car 15 miles to and from work, but the clunking noise is still there

i hope it will be all resolved with new struts. but seriously i never had any issues with my struts, i don't know why all of a sudden all this problems popping up, not talking about you Mike but i really think people should pay more attention installing struts.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i hope it will be all resolved with new struts. but seriously i never had any issues with my struts, i don't know why all of a sudden all this problems popping up, not talking about you Mike but i really think people should pay more attention installing struts.


Who on here has had their bagyards the longest/most miles? I know with alot of new products only after time do problems arise. I'm not in any way knocking bagyard I just am curious to what problems may arise after a year on them or x amount of miles. Every company goes through this trail period where products are being ran and this is kinda like their true test to see the failure/success rate. Just kinda my thoughts on the whole matter. Hence why they pay big money for continued product development. I give props to the guys for taking the products back and replacing them but my big question is what kind of testing is going on when the products are sent back. Who is doing the failure test to see why the product failed? Just certain thoughts that I have been wondering for the past couple months.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (Mr. Appleton)*

each and everyday we work hard to bring our customers the top of line cutting edge product. there are days that go by that we spend just brainstorming and designing new products only to find out that they aren't going to work. whether it be new custom bags only for bagyard or whether it be new bilstein struts fresh from germany, we're working hard to bring our customers a fantastic product. sure, we have had a few problems, but what company hasn't? we work hard to take care of our customers and make sure that we meet their needs and that they're satisfied. i will say that we have had a few problems with the set screws and that we're working on using better materials for our set screws and we're also developing a better way to seal the strut together without welding the bottom plate. 
in regards to testing our products... everything is fully pressure tested before it leaves bagyard in austria. before these kits were released on the open market they were tested on the famous nürburging-nordschleife track. as i'm sure many of you know this track is very intense and tough on vehicles and this is why we chose to test bagyards here. we knew that this track would provide a great proving ground for the product and it would allow us to see how it worked under a great amount of stress as well as high speeds. when we get struts back under warranty, they are thoroughly examined and then completely disassembled. after disassembly they are again examined for the malfunction or problem and then rebuilt. after they are rebuilt they are pressure tested and then if there is a car at the shop (usually there is) we will road test them. every product is thoroughly tested and examined before it leaves the shop. however, sometimes things slip through the cracks and again, we're not perfect. we appreciate any and all feedback given on our product and we value our customers. 
look for new products coming out this fall








cheers,
andrew


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (andrew m.)*

jeez you cant catch a break with your car








good thing you can count on andrew to always do the right thing


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (royalaird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royalaird* »_
Who on here has had their bagyards the longest/most miles? 

that would be me. right before i sold my set i was driving on them for a year and x amount of miles every day. didn't have any problems.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

no clunks for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I know if anything does go wrong andrew will take care of it.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Charmander)*

I'm not bagging on Andrew or bagyard in any way these are just my thoughts on all products from all manufactors. I know Andrew is a good guy and would do whatever in his power to fix problems that may arise. I only ask these questions to gain knowledge of the overall product itself. If you never ask you'll never know.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (royalaird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royalaird* »_I'm not bagging on Andrew or bagyard in any way these are just my thoughts on all products from all manufactors. I know Andrew is a good guy and would do whatever in his power to fix problems that may arise. I only ask these questions to gain knowledge of the overall product itself. If you never ask you'll never know. 

Understandable Zack. I have had the clunking noise since day one. Changed control arms, tie rods, ball joints, bushings and bearings. Hell I just did my wheel bearings because I was getting a horrible vibration on the highway. So basically the pads/rotors/calipers/wheel bearing housings havent been touched.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

Were you part of the big group buy? or did you order seperatly?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Were you part of the big group buy? or did you order seperatly?

group buy


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I wonder if it had to do with the batch of struts made in the group buy? I'm about to change rotors, pads, bushings, and possibly ball joints and see if any of that helps for me. It doesn't seem like it affects performance of the struts, but I dunno... I haven't really put them through any abuse since I noticed the clanking.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_I wonder if it had to do with the batch of struts made in the group buy? I'm about to change rotors, pads, bushings, and possibly ball joints and see if any of that helps for me. It doesn't seem like it affects performance of the struts, but I dunno... I haven't really put them through any abuse since I noticed the clanking. 

The ones that my friend has that clunks were part of the group by as well.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (royalaird)*

is this clunking you all speak of coming from the driverside when you hit bumps and imperfections in the road? not a loud hard clunk but a dull soft clunk, usually many in a row depending on the size of the bump? if so i have it too and dont have bagyards from the group buy. but i dont mind if it is the strut cause it doesnt leak and isnt blow and i can only hear it in the car. no biggie.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_is this clunking you all speak of coming from the driverside when you hit bumps and imperfections in the road? not a loud hard clunk but a dull soft clunk, usually many in a row depending on the size of the bump? if so i have it too and dont have bagyards from the group buy. but i dont mind if it is the strut cause it doesnt leak and isnt blow and i can only hear it in the car. no biggie.

Yea thats the sound although I get it from both sides. Dips in the road are fine, basically only happens on bumps.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Yea thats the sound although I get it from both sides. Dips in the road are fine, basically only happens on bumps. 

exactly what im looking at on the passenger side mostly... doent happen on a mild dip or a raised road meeting a lower section.. but the smallest bump i get some gross noises. And because i did it myself and im no mechanic, i keep thinking something is seriously ****ed with the work i did. in a way im glad to hear its not just me


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_i honestly cannot say that i have any noises when i hit bumps or anything. could it be an installation error? 

If there was only one or two occurrences, I'd be willing to bet it was installation error....but with the large number of people reporting the same symptom, it seems less likely that they all would have made the same error.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_yeah, i guess. but how many people had their struts professionally installed versus how many did it themselves? 

I'm not familiar with bagyard's install. How hard is it? Seems like a pretty simple, straight forward bolt-in, isn't it?

_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
today at bagyard eddie had a customer with a D2 A8 and he had a similar clunking noise and guess what it was!? a broken bushing! i'm willing to bet that half of these clunking problems are stemming from other suspension components. people automatically jump to the air struts being the problem and they rule out every other possibility like bearings, bushings, lower control arm bushings, etc. 

Definitely a possibility. I'm more than familiar with the clunk related to swaybar endlinks when they're not tightened enough after install







But, it sounds like atleast a few people tried tracking down the noise by replacing and/or inspecting all of the other suspension trouble parts without any luck.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

but wouldnt that clunk be happeing with everyones setups then? not just those with bagyards if that were the case?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_is this clunking you all speak of coming from the driverside when you hit bumps and imperfections in the road? not a loud hard clunk but a dull soft clunk, usually many in a row depending on the size of the bump? if so i have it too and dont have bagyards from the group buy. but i dont mind if it is the strut cause it doesnt leak and isnt blow and i can only hear it in the car. no biggie.

This is my problem. I don't find it a big deal but this was installed on an '09 CC with 5k miles. I doubt it is the car







I've also done another bagyard install (not part of the group buy) and didn't hear the noise....just saying


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Exactly. Ive done a handful of air ride installs about 5 different setups on my car and never had this problem arise before.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

I really wanted to upgrade my rears to bagyards in the future but after all this im not really sure anymore.


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_I really wanted to upgrade my rears to bagyards in the future but after all this im not really sure anymore.

mason tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (vwdgood)*

I'm sorry to hear that this may have persuaded a couple people to seek other options for struts. However, I believe that its just as Kevin @ AAC says "it's air ride, it's not perfect". We aim for perfection but sometimes we fall short. We are only human and errors do happen and they can be corrected. Regardless of the warranty we will always work with you to ensure that you are still satisfied with our product. I understand that people maybe a little weary at this point in time but please know that we are sending Larry Appleton new struts and his old struts will be disassembled for inspection and further testing. It's entirely possible that there was a bad batch of struts or materials. Don't kick us out yet, look for our new products this fall.










_Modified by andrew m. at 9:11 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_I'm sorry to hear that this may have persuaded a couple people to seek other options for struts. However, I believe that its just as Kevin @ AAC says "it's air ride, it's not perfect". We aim for perfection but sometimes we fall short. We are only human and errors do happen and they can be corrected. Regardless of the warranty we will always work with you to ensure that you are still satisfied with our product. I understand that people maybe a little weary at this point in time but please know that we are sending Larry Appleton new struts and his old struts will be disassembled for inspection and further testing. It's entirely possible that there was a bad batch of struts or materials. Don't kick us out yet, look for our new products this fall.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_I'm sorry to hear that this may have persuaded a couple people to seek other options for struts. However, I believe that its just as Kevin @ AAC says "it's air ride, it's not perfect". We aim for perfection but sometimes we fall short. We are only human and errors do happen and they can be corrected. Regardless of the warranty we will always work with you to ensure that you are still satisfied with our product. I understand that people maybe a little weary at this point in time but please know that we are sending Larry Appleton new struts and his old struts will be disassembled for inspection and further testing. It's entirely possible that there was a bad batch of struts or materials. Don't kick us out yet, look for our new products this fall.









_Modified by andrew m. at 9:11 PM 8-16-2009_

and I appricate that Andrew and the guys at Bagyard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Things happen, not everything is meant to last forever. But im glad im getting it taken care of regardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bagyardairride (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (Mr. Appleton)*

hello everyone,
my name is eddy payer and i'm the owner of bagyard air ride. i would like to start this post by saying thank you to everyone who was part of the group buy and thank you to everyone who has purchased our products. we truly appreciate all the good words everyone has said about us and [email protected] bagyard air ride and open road tuning are both companies that are focused on the customer. we know that without the customers and their support we would not be where we are today. this is why i would like to take a few minutes here to explain what you can expect from us as a company and from andrew as a representative of my company. as i said above, we are focused on the customer and we want to make things right with our customers. this means that we will gladly warranty any problems that you have with your struts as long as it fits within our warranty/guarantee guidelines. i know that andrew has said that the drop bushings will void the warranty and this is completely true. my struts are designed to work in conjunction with the stock bushing and bearing setup and not those early audi shorter hockey puck bushings/bearings. if these bushing and bearings are used at any point in your struts lifetime they will ruin the upper bag plate o-rings and could potentially cause your strut to leak or become damaged. please do not think that if you are out of the one year warranty we will not work with you to help you solve your problem, that is not true at all. we work hard everyday in our shop to bring our customers a high quality product and because of this you can expect a high level of service to come with your high quality product. at bagyard, we will do our best to make certain that every customer is taken care of and that every customer is continually satisfied with our struts. this incident or set of problems a small number of people have is really very minor because it can be easily corrected. as i said before, we have never really had a problem like this over the five years that we have been making these struts. but as andrew said, mistakes and errors happen and we are only human. we try to construct a perfect strut every time we build a set but problems and mistakes do happen but we are here to correct them and help our customers. if you have any questions or comments please let us know as we are here to help our customers.
greetz,
eddy


----------



## slammedfour (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (bagyardairride)*

good to know that the manufacturer is in tune with problems and the community http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Seriously, am I the only one that has problems with my bagyards? (slammedfour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammedfour* »_good to know that the manufacturer is in tune with problems and the community http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

For those with the clunking issue, have you guys been putting your struts together (BagYard component and OEM bearing/bushing) using air tools? Because if you haven't, then there's a very good chance that your top locking nut hasn't been fully tightened to the OEM bearing/bushing. This is allowing the top of the strut to shimmy back and forth and up and down within the bearing/bushing's center section. And the bottom threads are probably all jacked up now.
I have noticed that these tops nuts are extremely hard to put on with anything expect air tools. If you use hand tools, more often than not, you won't be able to fasten the nut as tight as it needs to be. I would suggest changing out the 14x1.5 nut for a different one and see if the noise is still there once everything is good and tight.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_For those with the clunking issue, have you guys been putting your struts together (BagYard component and OEM bearing/bushing) using air tools? Because if you haven't, then there's a very good chance that your top locking nut hasn't been fully tightened to the OEM bearing/bushing. This is allowing the top of the strut to shimmy back and forth and up and down within the bearing/bushing's center section. And the bottom threads are probably all jacked up now.
I have noticed that these tops nuts are extremely hard to put on with anything expect air tools. If you use hand tools, more often than not, you won't be able to fasten the nut as tight as it needs to be. I would suggest changing out the 14x1.5 nut for a different one and see if the noise is still there once everything is good and tight. 

That top nut is only supposed to be torqued to 44 ft/lbs, which isn't that hard to achieve by hand.










_Modified by hellaSmoked at 3:29 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
That top nut is only supposed to be torqued to 44 ft/lbs, which isn't that hard to achieve by hand.









_Modified by hellaSmoked at 3:29 PM 8-17-2009_

I agree, provided you're sure you're not turning the shock piston and you're certain that the nut has made it all the way to the bottom of the threads. Depending on how much resistance the nut provides, you may get 44 ft/lbs and not even be close to the top of the bearing/bushing. My nuts are a bitch to tighten. Zing!


_Modified by adROCK319 at 3:56 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

They make special tools that allow you to properly torque the upper nut. Like these:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...tools
An impact wrench is NOT the proper tool for the job. Pros get away with it since they use the same impact wrench all day every day, but the average joe using a borrowed machine gun in their buddy's driveway can't hit the proper torque with a pull of the trigger. FWIW, I own 3 impact wrenches and have installed at least 50 suspensions and I still use hand tools to tighten.
But I do agree that a loose lower nut will cause a clunk. It's a very common mistake, I've done it myself a few times. It can also happen if you impact on the _upper _nut, since the tightening action of the top nut tends to loosen the lower.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_They make special tools that allow you to properly torque the upper nut. Like these:
http://www.germanautoparts.com...tools


Would those work on Bilsteins? Where is the damping adjustment? I know I use a very similar tool but always had trouble with konis because their damping adjustment was on the top of the strut so there was nowhere for the allen key to go. 
This wouldn't be an issue if they adjust from the bottom since they're invertedor something.....just curious.


_Modified by Retromini at 6:23 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Retromini)*

The Bilstein Sports aren't damping adjustable, there should be a 6mm or 7mm female hex in the top. I've only installed two sets of Konis, but both had an 11mm male hex (like for a regular socket) on the top just below the adjuster. I used a deep 11mm socket and extension down through the center of that Metalnerd tool.
edit: This is one of my Konis, you can see the 11mm hex just behind the adjuster bushing:










_Modified by Afazz at 9:31 AM 8-18-2009_


----------

